

Ask HN: Why my account not able to give a point? - moisy

I&#x27;m trying to support some posts I found useful but it doesn&#x27;t seem to work.. ?
======
chrisBob
I don't know, but when I try to look at your account info your average is also
blank.

~~~
moisy
What does that mean?

~~~
chrisBob
Your average is the average score for all of your posts, submissions. I have
no idea what it means if it is blank.

Your best bet is probably to submit a bug report:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN) It looks
like kogir responds to bugs pretty quickly.

~~~
dang
Please send problems with accounts to hn@ycombinator.com.

